# If you like Paul Washer, you'll love Rolphe Barnard



## BobVigneault (Jul 24, 2009)

I have done quite a bit of pulpit supply in non-reformed churches who just didn't know better than to invite an unordained man to come and preach/exhort.

When I was younger, there was always that temptation to come in with an 'in your face' raw and edgy, shake 'em up message. The beauty of being a special speaker is that I could get away with things that the pastor of the church couldn't. I would use dramatic effect to convict of sin and tell of the siege that is about to let loose on the church and the constant danger our children were in, "Weep for the children!!! Satan wants to sift them like wheat!!! Where are the men who will stand in the gap???!!! If we can wake up and get prayed up then we might be able to take back the promised land that we GAVE UP!"

I only needed six blistering messages like that and I knew pretty much the response I would get. I knew which lines would provoke and evoke and I would hone weaker lines for the next time.

I could BE so bold because these folks would rarely see me again. The pastor of the church on the other hand could not get away with such histrionics.

These people are his sheep. He feeds and nurtures them and knows each by name, he knows their needs. He has to be there when the phone rings at all hours of the night and endure both crisis and criticism. He has to faithfully prepare 3 or more messages and studies week after busy week after emotionally draining week and somehow keep it fresh. He must offer friendship and rebuke, sensitivity and strength, understanding and authority for he is a sheep and a shepherd. 

I never had the gifts or abilities or faithful endurance to be a pastor. I am in awe of those who do it well and I can think of no more honorable call.

We enjoy hearing the laser like prophetic voice of a Paul Washer, I do. He is 'in your face', he shakes people up, he challenges our comfort zones, he convicts people of sin; he is fresh and effervescent, his 'new wine' bursts 'old wine skins' but that kind of message is not meant to replace the slow and steady building, equipping, cultivating, correcting, training, reproving, disciplining preaching that can only come from a pastor/shepherd's heart.

If anything, it's the faithful pastors who do all the groundwork so the Paul Washer's can come in and hit the ball out of the park. We jump to our feet and celebrate the new hero and then he's off to the next park. I am absolutely certain that Mr. Washer would agree with everything I have just said.

Anyway, all this is to say, if you like Paul Washer then you will also enjoy Rolphe Barnard. He split half the churches he preached in and was the sound man's worst enemy. Here is a link to a Barnard classic, "The God of the Bible Kills People." You've GOT to love that title.


----------



## the particular baptist (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks, will listen to it this weekend.


----------



## Herald (Jul 24, 2009)

Bob,

Amen! Thank God for the faithful work of faithful pastors who tend to their sheep (John 21:15-17). 

Rolphe Barnerd reminds me of Lester Roloff.


----------



## DTK (Jul 24, 2009)

Men, it's Rolfe Barnard. 

DTK


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Listening to it right now.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 24, 2009)

So it is! Thank you. {Before Pastor King caught it and I corrected it, I was spelling his name 'Barnerd'}


DTK said:


> Men, it's Rolfe Barnard.
> 
> DTK


----------

